# Anglermeldungen der Woche - 05. - 11.06 2017



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

Wir sammeln für euch die Meldungen der "Nichtangler"medien - Zeitungen, Zeitschriften, Fernsehen, Radio, Internet - und stellen die für euch zusammen.

Besonders interessante oder kontroverse Meldungen und Themen stellen wir breiter vor und kommentieren diese (siehe unten, zweites Posting).








*Anglermeldungen der Woche - 05. - 11.06 2017​*
*Leverkusen: Angler entdeckt männliche Leiche im Rhein *
http://www.express.de/koeln/leverkusen-angler-entdeckt-maennliche-leiche-im-rhein-27033918

*Rapper Marteria: "Ich liebe Plattenbauten. Real talk. Marzahn!" *
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/weltspie...plattenbauten-real-talk-marzahn/19886912.html

*Der Angler *
https://www.sat1gold.de/tv/k-11-kommissare-im-einsatz/video/7116-der-angler-clip

*Angler von Neckarinsel gerettet *
https://www.morgenweb.de/mannheimer...opolregion-angler-gerettet-_arid,1058867.html

*Betrunkene Angler prügeln drauf los *
http://www.tageblatt.lu/nachrichten/story/Betrunkene-Angler-pr--geln-drauf-los-15226635

*Bastian angelt sich den Titel *
https://www.morgenweb.de/schwetzing...tian-angelt-sich-den-titel-_arid,1059151.html

*Angler wehrt sich mit Video gegen „Lügenbericht“ *
http://www.outfox-world.de/news/angler-wehrt-sich-mit-video-gegen-luegenbericht.html

*Abenteurer im Interview - »Kaum ein Klischee über Angler stimmt *
http://www.bild.de/news/inland/angeln/kaum-ein-klischee-ueber-angler-stimmt-52024528.bild.html

*Schreck in Essen-Horst: Angler zieht Granate aus der Ruhr *
https://www.waz.de/staedte/essen/sc...r-zieht-granate-aus-der-ruhr-id210821857.html

*Schwarz-Angler räubern in der Erft *
http://www.rp-online.de/nrw/staedte/grevenbroich/schwarz-angler-raeubern-in-der-erft-aid-1.6867259

*Diese Nachricht wird Angler in Berlin richtig freuen *
https://www.tag24.de/nachrichten/be...r-artenvielfalt-seen-stadt-umweltsenat-265663

*Neue Schilder weisen am Nordufer auf Angelvorschriften hin *
https://www.wa.de/lokales/bergkamen/neue-schilder-weisen-nordufer-angelvorschriften-8381593.html

*Blutiger Streit zwischen Anglern und Grillfreunden *
https://www.wp.de/staedte/hagen/blutiger-streit-zwischen-anglern-und-grillfreunden-id210824501.html

*Von Forellen, einem Tattoo und Naturschutz *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...inem-Tattoo-und-Naturschutz;art165758,4654698

*Leipziger Fischwelt erzählt Angler-Latein *
http://www.lvz.de/Leipzig/Lokales/Leipziger-Fischwelt-erzaehlt-Angler-Latein

*Kreis Paderborn: - Anträge auf Zulassung zur Fischerprüfung können ab sofort eingereicht werden *
http://www.focus.de/regional/paderb...-ab-sofort-eingereicht-werden_id_7218700.html

*Verbotsschilder für den Rummelsburger See *
http://www.tagesspiegel.de/berlin/b...lder-fuer-den-rummelsburger-see/19897246.html

*Dramatische Schwanen-Rettungsaktion in der Lindener Grube Fernie *
http://www.giessener-anzeiger.de/lo...ion-in-der-lindener-grube-fernie_17948043.htm

*Angelverein: Der Fischli-Club wird 50 Jahre alt *
http://www.badische-zeitung.de/lahr/angelverein-der-fischli-club-wird-50-jahre-alt--137815644.html

*ASV lädt zum Räucherfest ein *
http://www.harzkurier.de/lokales/bad-lauterberg/article210832917/ASV-laedt-zum-Raeucherfest-ein.html

*Jugendtage des Anglerverbandes Niedersachsen *
http://www.angler-verein-nienburg.d...-anglerverbandes-niedersachsen-82262-960.html

*Rekordergebnis beim Angeln *
http://www.ejz.de/ejz_226_111334326-28-_Rekordergebnis-beim-Angeln.html

*Beim Angeln kommen die Ideen *
http://www.volksfreund.de/nachricht...r-Beim-Angeln-kommen-die-Ideen;art764,4655888

*Vorbereitungskurse zur Fischereiprüfung beim ASV Mudenbach *
http://www.ww-kurier.de/artikel/58622-vorbereitungskurse-zur-fischereipruefung-beim-asv-mudenbach

*Angeln entspannt *
https://www.migros-impuls.ch/de/entspannung/entspannungsmethoden/angeln-entspannt

*Angler brauchen Geduld *
https://www.soester-anzeiger.de/lokales/moehnesee/angler-brauchen-geduld-8387607.html

*Titel-Angler Lars Kaufmann setzt den Haken *
http://www.swp.de/goeppingen/sport/handball/regional/titel-angler-setzt-den-haken-15180792.html

*Neuer Pächter im Anglerheim: Niko Eleftheriadis Konzept überzeugt die Angler *
http://sdp.fnp.de/lokales/kreise_of...-Konzept-ueberzeugt-die-Angler;art688,2663261

*Seenachtsfestival der Bahlinger Angler *
http://bz-ticket.de/seenachtsfestival-der-bahlinger-angler-loehlinsee-bahlingen

*Pilker, Rollen, Ruten *
http://www.weser-kurier.de/startseite_artikel,-pilker-rollen-ruten-_arid,1611424.html

*Wasserkraftwerke noch immer Todesfallen für Fische*
http://www1.wdr.de/nachrichten/westfalen-lippe/wasserkraftwerke-schreddern-fische-100.html


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2017)

*AW: Anglermeldungen der Woche - 05. - 11.06 2017*

*Die kommentierten Meldungen der Woche:*



https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328337




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328299




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328315




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328417




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328385




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328460




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328386




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328477




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328489




https://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=328492


----------

